# Prelude and Fugue in C Major (Opus 3, Manuscript)



## JamieHoldham (May 13, 2016)

My first hand written Prelude & Fugue, a full scale work employing all techniques of music I have learned from my time of self-learning, from the first page don't be decivied by what appears to be the ending, the music ignores the final chord the first time around moving straight to the 2nd page, from there on until the D.S AL Coda 1 marking appears leading to the beginning and a D.C Al Coda Fine marking to play from the beginning until the Fine - Aka the final chord.

To simplifiy what I want this piece to achieve:

1. Little to no parallel fifths.
2. Use of standard counterpoint methods, inversion, augmentation, dimmuntion, melodic inversion, retrograde ect.
3. Exhausting the possibilitys of the piece, changing and altering exsisting phrases throughout the piece.
4. Keeping a sense of structure, uttering similar phrases and episodes, ignoring free counterpoint parts where there isn't meant to be much of a structure anyway.
5. To be longer and more complex than anything else I have done so far, to push and challenge myself and learn at the same time, as I have no doubt there are people on the forum who would love to criticize my work.

Cover page, plus pages 1 + 2:






















*Edit: Of course the pages get rotated even though they were the right rotation to begin with, sorry but something is up with the website.*


----------

